# Where to walk my doggie in Sharjah



## Sgm (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,

Where in Sharjah is a suitable area to walk my doggie, and yes I do pick up after my doggie. 

Any parks or areas where doggies can meet and play ?

Appreciate urgent replies.

Thanks


----------

